# Ideal Needle Valve 52-2-13



## mcjosh13 (Sep 25, 2005)

Check it out, a Ideal Needle Valve 52-2-13 for sale on ebay for cheap! Rex Grigg's site say's that this is one of the best needle valves available and around $75 normally. I just bought one off another ebay seller for $15 earlier and thought I would share the love with APC members.

Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=260212875443&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

I am in no way affiliated with this seller and take no responsability.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

does this attach to he regulator? where do you get the fittings to make this inline?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe that Rex has the fittings.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The description says the valve has 1/8" NPT threads. Many regulators also have that size threads on the outlet. For those a simple 1/8" NPT nipple will connect the valve to the regulator - hardware stores generally stock those in various lengths.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I've found a regulator (Victor SR 253 B-320) but it has an outlet connection of 5/8" - 18 (F) RH. Can I find a fitting to convert that from 5/8" to the 1/8" for the needle valve. Actually, I guess the solenoid will go between the regulator and the needle valve.


----------

